# How to download restricted files in a college network?



## kumars (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey all..

I use wifi in our college.. The admin has restricted the download of divx, zip, avi, mp3 etc. files. as well as the use of download accelerators is restricted. please suggest some way of downloading these files in the current environment..


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 25, 2007)

so you can download RAR files na. . . . . .


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 25, 2007)

Use proxies like www.bypasstunnel.net

Regards,
ray


----------



## kumars (Oct 25, 2007)

yeah rar is allowed..but i want to download divx files from stage6.. as well as mp3.. which is not possible.. even google video and youtube is restricted..

proxies only help in opening the sites.. but it is of no use for downloading files..


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 25, 2007)

No,they even aid u in downloading files.
Most of the times u can download files once site is opened through prroxy.
If not just copy the download link and paste in proxy site.
It will work.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 25, 2007)

same problem in my office,but i had solution,none other than proxies,here are they :

*www.url1.in

*www.stupidcensorship.com

*www.web111.net

 *www.url0.in

  *www.myamigos.in

  *www.xtremeproxy.biz

  *www.nodomain.info

  *whitefox.org


*www.y11.biz


*www.antonella.in

  *pwoxy.com


*xtunnel.biz   

*thepuzzler.info

  *anonsurf.biz

  *miaoweb.net/proxy

  *scoobidoo.net


acess the blocked sites using these sites also downloading


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool list.Thanx dude.
BypassTunnel is blocked recently in my office and i was searching for good proxies.
Btw,why not make a list of working proxies and update it regulary.
A List like that could help a lot of guys.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 25, 2007)

rayraven said:
			
		

> Cool list.Thanx dude.
> BypassTunnel is blocked recently in my office and i was searching for good proxies.
> Btw,why not make a list of working proxies and update it regulary.
> A List like that could help a lot of guys.
> ...



try 

*www.bypasstunnel.net

this may not blocked


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice list


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 26, 2007)

Batistabomb said:
			
		

> try
> 
> *www.bypasstunnel.net
> 
> this may not blocked



Darn.It is.
I Dont know how these guys find out.
I mean i find a working proxy and use it for around 2-3 days and then its blocked.
Right now abt 4 are working from the list u gave.
Thanx again mate.

Regards,
ray


----------



## kumars (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Batistabomb.. Few proxies did work..


----------



## VexByte (Oct 31, 2007)

*Very nice thread.* Most of the proxies really work !


----------



## PraKs (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, Bcoz Admins use a softy called Websense.

It shows ur User ID, Comp Name, IP , MAC etc with name of the sites u surf.

They can see logs & check if there are any proxy sites accessed & add them to ban list..


----------



## Batistabomb (Nov 2, 2007)

PraKs said:
			
		

> Yeah, Bcoz Admins use a softy called Websense.
> 
> It shows ur User ID, Comp Name, IP , MAC etc with name of the sites u surf.
> 
> They can see logs & check if there are any proxy sites accessed & add them to ban list..



in the above list i dont know actually the names, www.url1.in and some other proxies easily escapes from websense also, it will not give your ip


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 2, 2007)

PraKs said:
			
		

> Yeah, Bcoz Admins use a softy called Websense.
> 
> It shows ur User ID, Comp Name, IP , MAC etc with name of the sites u surf.
> 
> They can see logs & check if there are any proxy sites accessed & add them to ban list..



I dont think so dude,suppose there are 2k guys in the office(which is not at all uncommon for major IT Companies) ,it would be humanly impossible to monitor each guy and see what he/she's surfing.

Regards,
ray


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 3, 2007)

Look, I am almost zero at computers.
But i think if you edit the MIME , won't the browser fail to understand that its a mp3 ?

Of course you office's security software may interfere but just a thought!

Somebody more knowledgeable, plz shed some light!


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 3, 2007)

Hmm.. BOFH can monitor which website is having high bandwidth usage .. If they find out that its a proxy, then they'll block it .. Simplest method ..


----------



## Batistabomb (Nov 3, 2007)

rohan_shenoy said:
			
		

> Look, I am almost zero at computers.
> But i think if you edit the MIME , won't the browser fail to understand that its a mp3 ?
> 
> Of course you office's security software may interfere but just a thought!
> ...



i did not get you tell clearly

also i myself hacking the world's best firewall SONIC CONTENT FILTERING SERVICES in my office,i am taking care to without identify me


----------



## Saharika (Nov 5, 2007)

kumars said:
			
		

> yeah rar is allowed..but i want to download divx files from stage6.. as well as mp3.. which is not possible.. even google video and youtube is restricted..
> 
> proxies only help in opening the sites.. but it is of no use for downloading files..



what software is used to achieve this as an system admin
any good software...
even allowing rar may...consume lots of bandwidth in shared system

any good system to block these for a college...
thanks


----------

